# Spanish COLON of 1967



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

In 1967 the Spanish Ministry of Public Works built two tugs to support their dredging operations - COLÓN and VALDIVIA. The latter went on to commercial service, and is now in Syria.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/99714/

COLÓN is still listed as in service (IMO 6614827), but that seems very doubtful as she doesn't seem to have been seen for decades. I suspect that she was been scrapped some time ago.
I saw her in Bilbao in the mid-1980s, laid up in a terrible-looking state.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/435202

Does anyone know what actually happened to her?


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

she sure is an old tug. looks like she may have been built as a sea going as well as harbour, or even salvage. 
im sure someone should be able to help you out David.
in the picture she looks rough, but may still be in service as there is some bad looking vessels out there that are still in service.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

is Validvia a sister tug of the Colon, as she must have had her wheel house removed and had a new one fitted.
wouldn't have realised that until i looked at the pic of the validvia carefully and saw that they look the same from below the wheelhouse.


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

davidships said:


> Does anyone know what actually happened to her?


I was doing some research but no news about COLON...


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Filipvs. Something will turn up!

Yes, COLÓN and VALDIVIA were sisters. This is what I have on COLÓN:

321grt 53nrt 32.16/36.10 x 9.50 x 4.25m (draught 3.62m)
built 1967 Sociedad Española de Construcción Naval, Cadiz (Yd 131)
2x M6cyl 4SA 1214kW 1650bhp 12kn 1scr Werkspoor

1965 ordered as J.C.P.-R.1 [Junta Central de Puertos - Remolcador No.1. Lloyd's Register has "L.C.P.-R.1"]
20/6/1966 launched as COLÓN
6/1967 Spanish Government (Ministerio de Obras Públicas) as COLÓN (ESP flag, reg Cadiz, ON 744, c/s EFAR)
199x: laid up at Bilbao
[???]

http://tinyurl.com/k4r2rd5


----------

